# Confused by latest results!



## Davecon1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi everyone

For the past month I have been on a trial of T4 to see what effect it would have on me and my results. I am described as being sub-clinical although have fertility issues with dry skin and eyes.

Am 42, male and most of the time very fit and healthy.

Results after 50mg T4 for a month:

T4: 75.5 (58-154 nmol/L)
TSH: 1.41 (0.4-4.0) mIU/L
FT4: 12.6 (10-22 pmol)
FT3: 5.4 (2.8-6.5 pmol/L)
FT4:FT3 ratio: 2.3 (2-4.5)
Reverse T3: 0.38 (0.14-0.54 pmol/ML)
TG: 576 (0-40 IU/mL)
TPO: 51 (0-35 IU/mL)

1 month ago (no meds at all):

T4: 82.9 (58-154 nmol/L)
TSH: 2.31 (0.4-4.0) mIU/L
FT4: 12.1 (10-22 pmol)
FT3: 4.2 (2.8-6.5 pmol/L)
FT4:FT3 ratio: 2.9 (2-4.5)
Reverse T3: 0.37 (0.14-0.54 pmol/ML)
TG: 589 (0-40 IU/mL)
TPO: 36 (0-35 IU/mL)

There isn't that much difference except the T4 has decreased slightly and my TSH is quite a bit lower. I can't say that I feel any different.

The question is why would my T4 decrease if I was on 50mg of T4? Surely you would expect T4 to increase in that situation unless I someone offset my own production with the 50mg dose.

It also appear that my rT3 is still relatively high so I wonder if I am converting my T4 properly as well.

Any advice as I'm completely lost on this and getting really stressed out by it?

Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Davecon1 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> For the past month I have been on a trial of T4 to see what effect it would have on me and my results. I am described as being sub-clinical although have fertility issues with dry skin and eyes.
> 
> ...


Your current labs look good. It takes about 8 weeks for T4 to build up and there is an hourly fluctuation of these hormones as well. There is not that much difference in the 2 T4 lab results.

The thing that interests me is your TSH coming down and the FREE T3 going up. Free T3 is your active hormone.
http://thyroid.about.com/cs/testsforthyroid/a/freet3.htm

Is that Thyroglobulin or is it Thyroglobulin Ab? Either or, I suggest and ultra-sound to rule out any suspicious looking nodules or other irregularities.
Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

Do you feel slightly better?


----------



## Davecon1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Andros

As always thanks for the quick reply.

In all honesty I do not feel any different except that I pain that I've had in my foot has gone and it's possible that my eyes seemed to be better for the month. Since stopping the T4 last week they seem to be more inflamed again but this might be a red herring.

On the T3 increase I started taking a small amount (10mg in two doses) a few days before the test but did not take any on the evening before or one the day. As far as I had read T3 does not have a long half life so assumed it would not influence my test.

I'm due to see the doctor tomorrow as they will have to extend my prescription. In the Uk they are very keen on only T4 as a treatment but everything I have read suggests a T4/T3 combo though I appreciate your point that it will take a few months to settle down.

Personally am not too keen on the idea of synthetic T4 and think that dessicated might be a better route. Then again I did just read stop the thyroid madness!

Thanks

David


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Davecon1 said:


> Hi Andros
> 
> As always thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> ...


David, you do appear to be converting the T4 to FREE T3 fine so I personally would suggest not tampering w/that.

At the 8 week mark, you may or may not need an increase; that remains to be seen.

See? There are some noticable albeit small improvements.

And we all have so rT3; that is normal and natural. This too fluctuates. As long as it is not in the 100's, I would say you have nothing to worry about on that one.

You are very welcome!


----------

